# My Atlas 101.21400



## righto88 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just got this back together using a 3L210 and 3L330 belts. I'll post a new photo of it on the new stand in a few days. My dad had this lathe since the 1960's. I am glad to get it running again.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just love 618s. I have a nice one on the shelf, not using it but I hate to get rid of it. I've restored several before that. 
Fun project, satisfying results


----------



## 1eyed_king (Oct 22, 2013)

Just about to start my own 101.21400 restore.  I'd love to see some more pictures.  Thanks!


----------

